# What the roadie hate?



## spartan034 (Apr 5, 2007)

I notice a lot of hate toward roadies on this forum. Now, I'm a mtb at heart, but have been riding mostly road recently b/c of convienence, and I dont get the hate. Yes there are more jerks on road bikes than mtb's and they are more "fashionable"  but most are cool as sh**. Can someone explain why mtb'ers dont like roadies so much?


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

It is unclear to me as well...I hate roadies and MTBers equally


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

People just have to find "Us" and "Them" situations everywhere.

I know that a good number of cyclists in my area ride both trails and road. No problem: it does not seem to make them hate themselves.


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

FoShizzle said:


> It is unclear to me as well...I hate roadies and MTBers equally


+1

As Slayer so eloquently puts it:

_"I hate everyone equally
You can't tear that out of me
No segregation -separation
Just me in my world of enemies"_


----------



## rpinata (Jan 29, 2009)

For me it's all based on envy...those big wheels, tight shorts, racing jerseys. Roadies are total chick magnets. When I pull up to a group of them with my baggy, disheveled look it's like one Dom Deluise among a bunch of Brad Pitts.

It's no wonder.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

rpinata 

that's odd. most roadies I see look more like Dom Deluise in lycra! and alot of xc "racers"
have a certain "lycra elitist" vibe. we all suffer from the "i'm not cooler than i think you're not, right?" syndrome. haha

somebody quoted Slayer up there(great band). early Metallica has the right sentiment, too...

CLIFF 'EM ALL


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

It's silly. Mountain bikers have issues with Lycra and always want people to say hello. Mountain bikers get their feelings hurt too easily when roadies dont display enough comaradery. I ride both but prefer mountain biking, the stereotypes are just that.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

Mountain bikers make better brownies.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

it's just totally different vibes, that's all. wine or beers? listen to Phil Ligget call a race then listen to Rob Wariner call a WC DH! both passionate both entertaining. if you dig bikes you can appreciate both!(although, Wariner definitely sends it with alot of laughter! more fun vibe!) i just try to stay clear of the guys taking themselves way too seriously, roadie or not.


----------



## antipop (Jun 3, 2009)

this topic is so old it farts dust


----------



## bucksaw87 (Jun 18, 2007)

i couldn't begin to tell you. around here, roadies are much more friendly than mtb'ers. this site seems to reiterate that point, lately.


----------



## ChrisJ (Aug 15, 2005)

> Mountain bikers make better brownies


:crazy:


----------



## wheelerfreak (Jul 3, 2007)

This should be made a mandatory read/sticky since it seems to come up a couple times a month.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

i really don't understand the need for acknowledgement from other riders. do you guys really get that offended if someone doesn't wave to you? does everyone have to be your buddy just because you have one single hobby that's kinda similar to a hobby of theirs?


----------



## bucksaw87 (Jun 18, 2007)

wheelerfreak said:


> This should be made a mandatory read/sticky since it seems to come up a couple times a month.


it does? this is the first i've ever seen...the rest of the "roadie hate" threads i've noticed are all about how roadies are pricks, or how someone passed a guy in a team kit on their mtb.


----------



## mikeridesabike (Feb 16, 2009)

I wear the same shorts and jerseys to ride MTB or road. I can't bring myself to buy baggy "shorts" because most of them come way past my knees and I think that kind of looks silly. The roadies around here are a pretty good bunch. If they annouce a ride as a "no one left behind," they will even sit around and wait for my fat butt at the top of the long climbs. What I think it funny is how few real roadies I can talk into going on an occasional MTB ride. Even if they have a bike hanging in the garage, a lot of these guys act like missing one Saturday from the local road scene will somehow set back their carefully planned training schedules so badly that they will never recover.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

antipop said:


> this topic is so old it farts dust


what doesn't fart dust on forums? atleast e-dust will blow away with no residual side effects. fart on


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

I think that this stigma comes from the atrocious behavior that many roadies often exhibit and like with any group, once a few members display a certain type of undesirable behavior, the whole group becomes stereotyped as being this way. Sure, not all roadies are bad and mountain bikers aren't free of douchebaggery either, but if you've ever been on a MUP and went to pass someone on the left and had a roadie sneak up behind you, pass on the right and weave in between you or had to be stuck driving behind one taking the entire lane because he feels entitled, even though there's a debris-free shoulder almost as wide as the lane itself it can be annoying. I don't care about your intervals or your "training," just ride your f.ucking bike.

And while we're quoting metal bands, Satyricon:
_I hate you
to a level of intoxication_


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

I don't hate roadies, I just think they're a different breed from mtb'ers. If I'm stopped at a red light and a mini-peloton of bikes blows through the red light I just smile and say "freakin' roadies". Whenever I see them desperately trying to go faster on some downhill with traffic all around I just shake my head and say "freakin' roadies. They all have a death wish".

I've never understood the roadie pathological need to ride in traffic. I'm sure it's all about the spin and the wind in their helmet and the speed and...on and on but I mostly think it's about the death wish they all share with each other. A communal death wish. Us against the cars that can kill us, yeah! Nah, I don't hate them. I just shake my head at the thought of them.


----------



## krott5333 (Aug 6, 2009)

I just ride


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

spartan034 said:


> Yes there are more jerks on road bikes than mtb's....but most are cool as sh**.


This doesn't even make sense?


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

53119 said:


> it's just totally different vibes, that's all. wine or beers? listen to Phil Ligget call a race then listen to Rob Wariner call a WC DH! both passionate both entertaining. if you dig bikes you can appreciate both!(although, Wariner definitely sends it with alot of laughter! more fun vibe!) i just try to stay clear of the guys taking themselves way too seriously, roadie or not.


DH is Mountain biking??

(Ducking now.  )


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

krott5333 said:


> I just ride


Yep, me too. I'm a cyclist. Most of the folks around here are the same. They do both. A lot of both.


----------



## Shelbak73 (Nov 10, 2007)

I don't really have a problem with roadies, but, I do enjoy the way mtbr's look out for each other.....
Have a flat on the trail, and nearly everybody that rides by will offer assistance.
Have a flat on the road, and you're just another animal carcass.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Gary the No-Trash Cougar said:


> I think that this stigma comes from the atrocious behavior that many roadies often exhibit and like with any group, once a few members display a certain type of undesirable behavior, the whole group becomes stereotyped as being this way. Sure, not all roadies are bad and mountain bikers aren't free of douchebaggery either, but if you've ever been on a MUP and went to pass someone on the left and had a roadie sneak up behind you, pass on the right and weave in between you or had to be stuck driving behind one taking the entire lane because he feels entitled, even though there's a debris-free shoulder almost as wide as the lane itself it can be annoying. I don't care about your intervals or your "training," just ride your f.ucking bike.
> 
> And while we're quoting metal bands, Satyricon:
> _I hate you
> to a level of intoxication_


Either this was entirely sarcastic, or you're an idiot.

First, what "atrocious" behavior do roadies often exhibit? Are they kicking puppies at every opportunity on the roads where you live?

Next, anyone who rides at more than a casual pace on an MUP is a Nancy-boy. That includes oh-so-serious MTBers such as yourself.

Finally, a person on a bike, whether it be a road bike, MTB, or fully faired recumbent tricycle, is entitled to use the entire lane. Legally. So, calm the f*** down, and just ride your f***ing bike, Sally.

-Le Duke (who rides road/cross/track/mtb/your mother)


----------



## blizzardpapa (Jan 19, 2004)

I am a cyclist and I have 3 bikes. I have a mountain bike, a road bike and a cyclocross bike. I shave my legs, and I don't wear baggy shorts. I think Baggy shorts are stupid. I am not a fan of water bottles and I rather use a camel pack. Full finger gloves are cool.

judge me all u want!


----------



## clutch_08 (May 5, 2009)

i hate roadies because they get in my way as i drive when they should be in the bike lane


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

it is awfully annoying when people take the lane despite an ample shoulder. i ride on the road alot, and if there's a shoulder i use it. riding three feet to the left of the white line is just an insecure dick move.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

> I rather use a camel pack. Full finger gloves are cool.
> 
> judge me all u want!


OK then...

It's a Camelbak. Consider yourself judged.


----------



## krott5333 (Aug 6, 2009)

zrm said:


> Yep, me too. I'm a cyclist. Most of the folks around here are the same. They do both. A lot of both.


I love riding off-road and on-road. I only have a cheap mountain bike right now (Trek 820) because its all I can afford, so I ride it on the road and on the trails. I'd love to have a mountain bike and a road bike, and I'm sure I will within a year.

My gf and I just did a 50 mile road ride the other day, our longest one yet, on our mountain bikes with the cheap factory mountain bike tires.


----------



## Driverfound337 (Sep 1, 2008)

I notice with some not all roadies, they seem to be more worried about their heart rates and outfits than they do about just getting outside and enjoying being out on the road. Just last weekend I did the legacy parkway bike ride to benefeit cancer, it was in no way a race but sure enoug they had a group of 10 or 15 that were in some sort of serious race. The whole up the guys other butt drafting and the car following behind it with some backup bikes...... It was 20 mile out and back ride. I have had a road bike for a few months and I LOVE the thing and am proud to be rocking my weekday warrior outfit, T shirt and gym shorts daily. I think they're both awesome sports, but the road crowd is definately not where I feel I am even close to fitting in. But thats cool I'm cool with that. In the end, road biking is easy, I can ride for 3 hours here in hilly Salt Lake and wakeup the next morning and feel 100% but if I spend an hour climbing steeps on my mtn bike I can get beatup. Well bit of an essay but thats my story guys


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

blizzardpapa said:


> I am a cyclist and I have 3 bikes. I have a mountain bike, a road bike and a cyclocross bike. I shave my legs, and I don't wear baggy shorts. I think Baggy shorts are stupid. I am not a fan of water bottles and I rather use a camel pack. Full finger gloves are cool.
> 
> judge me all u want!


I think you sound yes gay. Yes, Carefree and happy. (I don't understand why people keep misspelling the word and not only that, but get the spelling so wrong :???: They also use it as some sort of derogatory, why is being care free and happy considered negative? Very strange this internet stuff)


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

I think it has a lot to do with visibility. Road bikers are out in the open and any behavior exhibited that someone does not like is easy to witness if you are in your car. That coupled with the fact that the driver may not be in a biking mindset because they are in their car instead of biking may make the behavior seem more intolerable. If the driver were out with the bikers, however, the pack mentality may set in and the driver would be okay with commiting the same behavior he/she found unnacceptable when they witnessed it through the windshield of their car. I don't run in packs though.

It is annoying when they won't drop to single file if there is an ample clean shoulder on a long stretch of double yellow even if the law says they don't have to. I always do when biking on the road and approached by a car. Effin' roadies. There, I said it.


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

blizzardpapa said:


> I am a cyclist and I have 3 bikes. I have a mountain bike, a road bike and a cyclocross bike. I shave my legs, and I don't wear baggy shorts. I think Baggy shorts are stupid. I am not a fan of water bottles and I rather use a camel pack. Full finger gloves are cool.
> 
> judge me all u want!


Step away from the Lycra. Just step away. And, dooood, stop shaving your legs. Jeeezus.


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

blizzardpapa said:


> I am not a fan of water bottles and I rather use a camel pack.


----------



## xcdude (Jul 21, 2004)

sean salach said:


> it is awfully annoying when people take the lane despite an ample shoulder. i ride on the road alot, and if there's a shoulder i use it. riding three feet to the left of the white line is just an insecure dick move.


You must enjoy flats!


----------



## Whirlwind Holocron (May 24, 2009)

Some people may be getting too excited about this. If you are one of them then you might be acting more like a roadie. 

Or not...I am convinced that mountain biking just makes people happier. First of all if you think you have to say hi, or wave to everyone riding on the road you're going to end up with whip lash. Secondly, if I had to deal with all the road rage and stupidity on the roads I'd be taking a much harsher/serious approach to everything too. Then there is roadie culture, which somehow ends up making cycling what it is, and I love cycling. 

Obviously, I favor mountain biking for myself, but I use some road cycling for training, and it is afterall riding a bike.

flame on


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I ride both. Seems to me that in my area things are opposite of what most here are complaining about. I find myself around a group of mountain bikers I don't know and they look at me like an outsider, huddle in their little group a little tighter, and refuse to make pleasantries and leave me behind as if they are trying to get as far from the new guy as possible.

I met up with a group of roadies whom I have never met before and they are out going, welcome me in to their group, make sure I am not alone on the ride, give me tips on riding better and offer lots of encouragement. When the ride is over everyone goes out for a bite to eat and a beer. People are invited to ride again the following week. But that is just my area. YMMV.

Does it really matter though? No matter what there will always be a separation. Both styles are very different from the other but in the end they are the same, people on a bike doing what they like to do. Just leave it at that and stop crying about it.


----------



## ArmedMonk (Oct 20, 2007)

*People suck...*

PERIOD! I ride both road and mountain, people suck! I've met, rather rode past, or have been passed by, a$$hats doing both. I don't think that all roadies are a$$hats, nor do I think that all MTB'rs are a$$hats. I just want to ride my bike... wherever I want to. On the road, on the Trail or an a path. Just because another rider doesn't say "Hello", doesn't wave, or if he/she doesn't give me a nod of acknowledgment when we pass by each other, does not make them an a$$hat. What does make them an a$$hat is when they judge me or other riders! You don't know me! Don't friggin' judge me! If I want to wear Lycra today and then wear baggies tomorrow, it is NONE of your damn business! I wear what I feel is comfortable for me. Period! Everyone should feel comfortable without the fear of being judged. Ride what you want to, wear what you want to and be who you want to be. I don't care! You want to wear Lycra on the trail, go ahead! You want to wear baggies on the road, go ahead! Camelbak on the road, go right on ahead! Hell, if you want to wear a french maids outfit and body armor while bombing down a mountain on a brand new Colnago, Go right on ahead! I won't judge you... I might laugh hysterically, but I won't judge you! Now, I'm going for a ride!:thumbsup:


----------



## blizzardpapa (Jan 19, 2004)

It probably has something to do with freedom of speech and the internet.. some misguided mountain bikers feel that there is a need to be cool and dirty. Mountain biking also attracts lots more people who decided to create their own little culture of hate toward others. I don't get that part. But I really think that it is the nature of people. This culture of hate happens in lots of sports, as we all think we are better than our counter part.

If you don't understand the roadie culture, just say you don't. Better yet, pick up a road bike and be a roadie for a day. Ride with a pack of riders and train with them. You will have a complete turn around.


----------



## 29buzz (Nov 5, 2004)

Here is a funny fact.I own a bike shop-we are known as a mtb shop.There is another local shop-known for road.
The road guys dont come to my shop-well the local ones anyway.Most local serious roadies own a $2000 mtb.They travel 2+ hours to ride somewhere easy and flat.They skip the harder mts. on their road bikes too.
I have built some road wheels this year for outa towners-but not local-they wont even get on my email special list-which is road and mtn.
So what does it all mean?
People are odd monkeys.Bike people like all bikes.Some like cliques and clubs.Some show off their wealth with toys.And the best are bike people!
They just wanna ride....


----------



## ZeroNine3 (May 18, 2009)

I gotta say, I like both mtb and road riding. mtb is great when I want to whip the bike around stuff that you just can't find on the road like, dips, curves, jumps, switchbacks, etc.... road biking is great when I just want to go fast and it's just convenient because I'm out the door and the road is right there. 

I'm not trying to say that one is better then the other, each serves its own purpose and each is fun in it's own right. As for the people, I don't really care. I ride alone so if someone say's "hi", waves, or nods... cool... if not, whatever, I just keep on riding. I didn't start riding to make friends, I started out of boredom, and it eventually became something that I came to enjoy very much. If I make some friends in the process... cool. If not... who really cares?


----------



## mtb349 (Mar 28, 2009)

I see no need for MTBers and Roadies to get along or care what each other think, there is very little interaction anyway. I used to race motocross, but I never once felt insulted because a guy on a Harley didnt wave to me when we passed on the road. Him riding his harley and me with my mx bike in the truck. Street bike, dirt bike, MTB, Roadie...same difference.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

mtb349 said:


> I see no need for MTBers and Roadies to get along or care what each other think, there is very little interaction anyway. I used to race motocross, but I never once felt insulted because a guy on a Harley didnt wave to me when we passed on the road. Him riding his harley and me with my mx bike in the truck. Street bike, dirt bike, MTB, Roadie...same difference.


I don't know about where you live but here there is a LOT of interaction because a lot, if not most of us ride on and off pavement. What there is very little of is cliquishness and animosity.


----------



## bigchromewheelssuck (Aug 21, 2005)

The common denominator is we are all insecure people


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

xcdude said:


> You must enjoy flats!


i rarely if ever get flats on the road. even when i lived in nj, it was rare. the shoulders are not as scary as rodies make them out to be. in fact, i would bet that i've gotten just as many flats in the lane as on the shoulder.


----------



## Mikecito (Jun 2, 2007)

bigchromewheelssuck said:


> The common denominator is we are all insecure people


and we like to feed trolls.


----------



## 09Reign (Mar 19, 2009)

I think you all suck so there.rft:


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Le Duke said:


> Either this was entirely sarcastic, or you're an idiot.


Either you're clueless or _you're_ an idiot. It would help to try have a sense of humor or at least pull the stick out of your ass before you go posting replies that assume sarcasm then proceed to troll any way.



> First, what "atrocious" behavior do roadies often exhibit? Are they kicking puppies at every opportunity on the roads where you live?


Obviously you need to go back and re-read my post. It's apparent from your reply that you probably don't read it thoroughly in the first place before you started hyperventilated.



> Next, anyone who rides at more than a casual pace on an MUP is a Nancy-boy. That includes oh-so-serious MTBers such as yourself.


You probably don't realize this, but Multi-use paths (as the name itself implies) are used by everyone and are supposed to be shared, like the road. It seems like some such as yourself with entitlement issues cannot grasp this concept. That's a shame, really. "Oh-so-serious MTBers such as myself?" Where in the world did you pull that out of?



> Finally, a person on a bike, whether it be a road bike, MTB, or fully faired recumbent tricycle, is entitled to use the entire lane. Legally. So, calm the f*** down, and just ride your f***ing bike, Sally.


Wrong again. You are entitled to take the lane only if it is not safe to ride as far to the right as possible or there are signs _stating_ that cyclists are allowed to take the lane. Thanks for the suggestion, but I'm actually quite calm. Thank you. And my name is not Sally, it's Gary. Are you really a Duke? Here, please breath into this paper bag until you complexion regains it's normal color.

Now, wasn't that fun?


----------



## bad news (Jul 12, 2008)

bigchromewheelssuck said:


> The common denominator is we are all insecure people


True story.


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

You people are pathetic.


----------



## bigchromewheelssuck (Aug 21, 2005)

Andrea138 said:


> Mountain bikers make better brownies.


Hey!! Get back to the lounge before I call "Cheaters" on you......oh wait.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

arent fixe riders considered roadies, those are the ones to hate


----------



## sxotty (Nov 4, 2005)

sean salach said:


> it is awfully annoying when people take the lane despite an ample shoulder. i ride on the road alot, and if there's a shoulder i use it. riding three feet to the left of the white line is just an insecure dick move.


I agree if there is a shoulder use it. If people used the shoulder more there would be less stuff to get flats from. But I actually rarely see people behaving stupidly like that. Most do use the bike lane or shoulder if it is available.


----------



## ArmedMonk (Oct 20, 2007)

Ya'll just don't get it, do you? Go Ride Your Friggin' Bike! and quit bickering!:thumbsup:


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

I really don't care what you ride or where. I have experienced more asshat cross country racer types than any other in my little corner of the world. I really think it has more to do with where you live/ride than anything else.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

interlopers! get 'em outta here....

..wait...


----------



## stylie (Jan 6, 2007)

lubes17319 said:


>


lubes, man..... yuk! This topic is about roadies not dildos


----------



## baconrocket (Aug 27, 2009)

i'm gonna go ride my GT force with a few hipster fixie bike kids in a little bit. they will hate on my bike, i will hate on theirs. i will change gears and use brakes, they won't. we will all have a beer at the end.

i don't really care for gram counting roadies tho, only because they seem slightly snobby. not all, but there is some truth in almost every stereotype.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

zrm

was that a real question for me?


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Gary the No-Trash Cougar said:


> You probably don't realize this, but Multi-use paths (as the name itself implies) are used by everyone and are supposed to be shared, like the road. It seems like some such as yourself with entitlement issues cannot grasp this concept. That's a shame, really. "Oh-so-serious MTBers such as myself?" Where in the world did you pull that out of?
> 
> Wrong again. You are entitled to take the lane only if it is not safe to ride as far to the right as possible or there are signs _stating_ that cyclists are allowed to take the lane. Thanks for the suggestion, but I'm actually quite calm. Thank you. And my name is not Sally, it's Gary. Are you really a Duke? Here, please breath into this paper bag until you complexion regains it's normal color.
> 
> Now, wasn't that fun?


Entitlement? When I exclude myself from riding on an MUP because I frequently ride my road/cross/MTB at speeds I deem unsafe for an environment filled with children, dogs, roller bladers, etc., that is hardly entitlement. And, I called out others who would ride relatively quickly on an MUP, roadie, MTBer or unicyclist, as idiots.

And, yes, in many states, bicycles have the same rights to the road as automobiles and are therefore allowed to take the lane regardless of the condition of the shoulder, or lack thereof.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

If you go over to roadbikereview.com it is hard to find any mention of Mountain Bikers.

Mountain Bikers spend WAY more time talking about roadies than roadies spend talking about mountain bikers.


----------



## Tinshield (Aug 1, 2007)

kapusta said:


> If you go over to roadbikereview.com it is hard to find any mention of Mountain Bikers.
> 
> Mountain Bikers spend WAY more time talking about roadies than roadies spend talking about mountain bikers.


That's definitely true.


----------



## robbyracer (Apr 9, 2009)

Just got back from a 35 mile road ride up scenic Hwy 1 here in Cali. 
Go ahead and hate all ya want. =P


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

never thought about it, but thats true, roadies don't talk about mtbrs at all....


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

> And, yes, in many states, bicycles have the same rights to the road as automobiles and are therefore allowed to take the lane regardless of the condition of the shoulder, or lack thereof.


Many is not all. Maybe it's legal in your state, it's not in mine.


----------



## Tinshield (Aug 1, 2007)

I like riding the road too. Two friends and I did 62 miles up on the Kangamangus HWY in NH yesterday. Lots of roadies out there. 

I still don't quite get why a select few roadies are so rude to not even say hello. It's a small amount but they all seem to be the group that you know is very serious about their riding/training. Perhaps interrupting their breathing rhythm to exhale a greeting will ruin their whole ride?


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

Gary the No-Trash Cougar said:


> Many is not all. Maybe it's legal in your state, it's not in mine.


california bicycle laws:

http://www.bikelink.com/law_safety.htm

it mentions nothing about avoiding debris on a shoulder, only in the case that a bike lane is provided and the bicycle is moving slower than traffic. pretty standard stuff.


----------



## pops d'clutch (Sep 6, 2009)

*Hate Me*

I ride a Cannondale in the dirt, a Kona on the pavement, and a Husqvarna (that's a motorcycle) on both: so hate me...


----------



## locobaylor (Jun 19, 2008)

wyatt79m said:


> never thought about it, but thats true, roadies don't talk about mtbrs at all....


that's because they're too busy talking about themselves. if you listen to any roadie or group of roadies talk, take count on how many times they say 'i'. in a shop i used to work at, there was a certain roadie that came in, and we played a game--see how long it took him to start talking about his riding/riding habits, and if we could change the subject, see how long it took before he brought the conversation right back to himself. usually less that 30 seconds on each.
but that is just the case with one person. i also knew plenty of roadies that were super cool people.
maybe its that roadies typically are out training or trying to get a work-out of their ride, so they might seem a little douchier because of the intensity.
there are douches everywhere and the small negative group will usually be the one that gets the stereotype added to the whole group. that's the way it is, and will always be. just deal.


----------



## mtnmasher (Mar 8, 2006)

I passed a group of roadies on the way to work last week. Single lane road in each direction with a WIDE bike-only path on the right.

Most of the roadies were courteous enough to ride single file in the bike lane, but there was this one DUMBASS GIRL who for some reason felt the need to ride two abreast in the middle of the only traffic lane. Never mind it was during the morning commute.

What a dip$hit!.

I've ridden both road and MTB, and gave up road when I came to the realization that a significantly higher percentage of the roadies I encountered were egotistical jerks. 

Maybe I'm being a little harsh. I met some extremely nice and helpful roadies, but the percentage of A$$HOLEs on the road was noticeably higher than MTB. 

Maybe it's the fact that when a roadie decides he/she is entitled to the whole road and to he!! with anyone and everyone else (ego), they do it in front of numerous witnesses.


----------



## lumber825 (Sep 4, 2009)

I need to lose weight and get healthier. I ride both but ride my road bike on bike trails only. Being between DC and Baltimore there are a few hundred miles of dedicated paved trails nearby. Last week I saw a roadie riding on the expressway next to the bike path. That is the kind of people who give everyone a bad name.
I think we should save the hate for horse people who don't clean up after themselves like the A Holes who were about an hour ahead of me in Rosaryville State Park yesterday.


----------



## YoungerNow (Nov 10, 2006)

Tinshield said:


> I like riding the road too. Two friends and I did 62 miles up on the Kangamangus HWY in NH yesterday. Lots of roadies out there.


So sharing that road with the cages isn't too tough? I finally got myself a nice road bike a couple of weeks back, and am loving it. The Kanc is one road I've been wanting to hit on it.



Tinshield said:


> I still don't quite get why a select few roadies are so rude to not even say hello. It's a small amount but they all seem to be the group that you know is very serious about their riding/training. Perhaps interrupting their breathing rhythm to exhale a greeting will ruin their whole ride?


I'd venture a guess that the guys you mention are mostly racers or wannabe racers; I'm wondering if the rudeness has to do with the team strategy and psych-the-other-guys-out stuff that's a big part of road racing.


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

I don't say Hi to you when I'm on my road bike because I saw you try to make sense of this retarded nonsense in this thread and you aren't worth my time.

I don't say Hi to you when I'm on my mountain bike because I don't talk to people whose self-esteem is so fragile that they require my acknowledgement to know that they belong to the bike club.

You want fake comraderie? Go join a bike team that you pay in to.

Maybe they can teach you how to grow up...and get your avg pace to a 3:00 mile, fatty.

post count +1!


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Gary the No-Trash Cougar said:


> Many is not all. Maybe it's legal in your state, it's not in mine.


You live in CA, yes?

Directly from your CA state vehicle code, as kindly provided by Mr. Salach:

Bicycle Use. VC 21200

*Every person riding a bicycle upon a street or highway has all the rights and is subject to all the duties applicable to the driver of a vehicle,* including the provisions of law dealing with driving under the influence of alcoholic beverages or drugs, except those provisions which by their very nature can have no application.

So, any more ridiculous statements to make, Sally?


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2009)

> I just ride


Well put.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

whatever....congrats PEATY!!!! Warner rules cycling play by plays!


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

ronbo613 said:


> Well put.


Well put.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

53119 said:


> whatever....congrats PEATY!!!! Warner rules cycling play by plays!


Concur ... about Peaty anyway. Awesome, awesome win, and I was there to see it.

Warner irritates me though. I'd much rather have Ligget commentating MTB. Ligget sounds like someone who knows what he's talking about, and commentates on what's happening. Warner sounds like the most excited person in the world, and commentates on what he's feeling at the time, and would be hard-pressed to truthfully say he wouldn't throw a leg over Peaty if he had the chance. Don't get me wrong, I envy his passion, and dedication, and he says some funny stuff sometimes. But I'd rather a topical play by play of events than a comical one.

As for Roadie love/hate ... well, I did open this thread to read it I guess. More just to see the flame-out than anything else. I honestly don't care what other people I don't know think of me, or other people I know, or other people I don't know.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

mtnmasher said:


> I passed a group of roadies on the way to work last week. Single lane road in each direction with a WIDE bike-only path on the right.
> 
> Most of the roadies were courteous enough to ride single file in the bike lane, but there was this one DUMBASS GIRL who for some reason felt the need to ride two abreast in the middle of the only traffic lane. Never mind it was during the morning commute.
> 
> ...


Maybe, but that's probably similer to the situation I see all the time on mountain bikes;

I'm riding up a trail. Another rider is comming down the trail. Rider comming down the trail does not yield and rides OFF the trail around me to keep his "flow". At this point I'm thinking: "what an a$$hole, he can't stand to slow down and pull off for 2 seconds, so he has to destroy the trail". I see this happening all the time, even on level grades where no one has the "right" of way. Rather than pull off an stop, the rider will just keep going and ride off the trail. It is beyond me to understand what is so damn important that you can't yield for other riders on the trail. When this happens I'm riding anything from an XC bike to a full on DH bike uphill. And when I go downhill I give the downhill rider the benefit of the doubt. I stop and pull off for them, but more often than not, the DH riders just blow by the uphill riders off the trail (to the side).

I don't think a$$holes are limited to roadies, or even predominantely rodies. Most people may be a$$holes because they want everything for themselves no matter what the cost. They believe it's their right to do anything they want any time, and no one is going to tell them otherwise.


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

What's up with the flamboyant outfits and ballet shoes? A tutu would fit the ensemble.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

frikka said:


> What's up with the flamboyant outfits and ballet shoes? A tutu would fit the ensemble.


Even the "super-manly" DH boys use clipless pedals and cycling shoes, dude.

And, just like the DH bro-bras, the XC/roadie/cross/track guys are paid to represent their sponsors. So, they wear the colors of their sponsors, covered with logos. Or, at the amateur level, receive discounts or free merchandise for doing such. They wear lycra because it's the best tool for the job.

Function over form. Tell me how much you like those Fox baggies when you're trying to zip down a mountain pass in a crosswind, going 110kmh. I'm guessing you won't.


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

Where I live nobody is sponsored nobody goes 110 km on dh runs but they all wear those ridiculous wannabe racer outfits and hog the highway on their way to click their heels at the local coffe shop.It just gives cycling a bad name.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

frikka said:


> Where I live nobody is sponsored nobody goes 110 km on dh runs but they all wear those ridiculous wannabe racer outfits and hog the highway on their way to click their heels at the local coffe shop.It just gives cycling a bad name.


Based on the general attitude of this thread, most people here wouldn't know if the "wannabe racers" they're complaining about are legit pros or weekend warriors. Because they're just too cool to engage those "wannabe racers" in conversation. Reverse discrimination in action.

Just an FYI...

You realize that MTBing is only ~30yrs old, and was invented by a bunch of roadies, right? And that those "ridiculous wannabe racer outfits" are responsible for a) your sport and b) all of the marvelous bike technology we enjoy today. Racing, on and off road, drives development. And that trickles down to more casual users.

If it wasn't for roadies, you'd be riding a shitty 12-speed road bike right now.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

nukepwrd 

that's cool you were there! as for Rob i guess he is more of a fan than a commentator but entertaining. he's fine where he's at but you're right he probably couldn't compose himself if he were to be at the Olympics or something. 

as far as this thread...it's clapped out and continues to brick out everyone's hole. I'll shut up and ride.


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

I can tell who is fast just by looking at them as I drive past them.I was a roady for 5 years before mtb became available in NH. If mtb had evolved from BMX which it would have any way it would probably be more advanced today. All those steep head angles we suffered with for the first 20 years really stunk.Ps I ride road sometimes and kick azz on those guys with the carbon graphite hair combs and wrist watches.But I don't dress up like the town clown when I do it.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

bigchromewheelssuck said:


> Hey!! Get back to the lounge before I call "Cheaters" on you......oh wait.


Word of wisdom- If a beautiful hippie MTB guy with dreadlocks gives you a brownie and says, "You should probably only eat half of this," you should listen to him.


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

When I headed out today for a long ride it was a choice between the road bike and the mountain bike. I chose the road bike, I went 50 miles on an epic mtb ride friday so I wanted a change of pace. I guess that makes me one of them "roadie" queers, I wore lycra shorts and the local team jersey. I really didn't feel like I was in drag, any more so than when I wear baggies and full finger gloves. Huh, go figure. (I refuse to wear a visor on my helmet at any time, more of a hindrance than anything else)
On my way back home from the 76 mile ride I passed two mtber's headed to the local trail, and neither one passed me or hollered anything stupid. It was a great day :thumbsup:


----------



## NovakanX (Jul 27, 2006)

53119 said:


> nukepwrd
> as far as this thread...it's clapped out and continues to brick out everyone's hole. I'll shut up and ride.


Bwahahaha Right you are sir.

I enjoy riding in a hybrid of stuff, because I'm a hybrid rider when it comes to mountain biking.

One of my good friends has a nice road bike and is inheriting his recently deceased uncle's $15,000 road bike. So I will be riding his current bike and he is going to teach me how to road ride properly. You can bet your a$$ I won't be wearing baggy cloths when I'm trying to cut the wind. That's just logic to me. But on the flipside I won't be dropping a big wad o' cash on new jerseys etc either.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

NovakanX said:


> Bwahahaha Right you are sir.
> 
> I enjoy riding in a hybrid of stuff, because I'm a hybrid rider when it comes to mountain biking.
> 
> One of my good friends has a nice road bike and is inheriting his recently deceased uncle's $15,000 road bike. So I will be riding his current bike and he is going to teach me how to road ride properly. *You can bet your a$$ I won't be wearing baggy cloths when I'm trying to cut the wind. That's just logic to me.* But on the flipside I won't be dropping a big wad o' cash on new jerseys etc either.


Witch! Witch!!!

Watch out, that's heresy around these parts. People like Frikka and Gary the No-Trash Cougar will form a mob and burn you at the stake for that sort of talk.


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

Why would any man care what another man wears to go riding? You can dress like Peter Pan if that's what you think you need. I wanna hear more about them brownies.:thumbsup:


----------



## longshanks (Jul 11, 2005)

This is such a subjective debate. If a roadie or mt biker is in serious training mode, then the last thing they want to do is stop and make nice-nice. That's fine with me. If someone wants to stop and chat for 2 minutes, that's fine too. If they want to tell me their life story and every race they almost won when they used to ride expert, not cool. Have a filter. 

As for what people wear - it's either form or function, or both, and I could care less. For me, somewhat tight-fitting (but not skin tight) seriously outperforms baggy on both my mt bike and my road bike.

And I shave my legs during the height of tick season (Mar/Apr and Oct/Nov) - less for them to grab onto, and easier to feel when they are on board. As I've had lyme disease, that's important TO ME.


----------



## winchboy (May 2, 2006)

I ride road and MTB. The difference I notice is a MTB ride is more of a series of wind sprints, flow to the next crux move or climb and then concentrate or really go full effort. Result is more relax time on MTB to exchange pleasantries or insults. The roadie is a grind. The ride is a marathon, how much energy can I produce at a steady output and not bonk. I ride much closer to the max for a long period on the roadie. I go anaerobic big on the MTB for comparatively short bursts. I think the time spent at a closer to maximum effort is why less waves from the roadies. With out calling names I think this is the biggest difference between the two rides. Other than roadies being pecker woods, but being a switch hitter I get the best of both my advantage !!!


----------



## NinjaoftheWoodlands (Sep 5, 2009)

I don't hate roadies. But I used to live in south Orange County CA and I remember reading articles in the newspaper weekly about bands of aggro roadies pulling some guy out of a car, or jumping someone in a parking lot because they felt the person wronged them. I'm not saying they're all like that, but if you live out there you know what I'm talking about and you know exactly what kind of general attitude is presented by a lot of them. In fact, just before I moved, the police didn't even know what to do anymore because it was becoming such an issue, and were discussing taking more serious measures to try and stop the problem in some areas. Any of you remember reading that article about the group of mountain bikers jumping some poor guy? Neither do I. That's because it never happened. Anyway I don't hate anyone, I just know what I've seen with my own eyes and heard with my ears.


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

It's not always "hate".

Sometimes it's sympathy:


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

Quality thread.


----------



## NinjaoftheWoodlands (Sep 5, 2009)

Is that Dom Deluise??? hehehe


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

It's... the stay-puft marshmallow man.


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

sean salach said:


> it is awfully annoying when people take the lane despite an ample shoulder. i ride on the road alot, and if there's a shoulder i use it. riding three feet to the left of the white line is just an insecure dick move.


Buddy, try riding on some shoulders that are strewn with glass, sharp gravel and ... whatever. I do both and I will use any shoulder I deem safe. If not, I'm on the side of the road with at least 3 feet on my right. If I'm at an intersection, I'm smack in the middle for my own safety.


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

blizzardpapa said:


> It probably has something to do with freedom of speech and the internet.. some misguided mountain bikers feel that there is a need to be cool and dirty. Mountain biking also attracts lots more people who decided to create their own little culture of hate toward others. I don't get that part. But I really think that it is the nature of people. This culture of hate happens in lots of sports, as we all think we are better than our counter part.QUOTE]
> 
> Sounds like a lot of the fixed gear riders- not all, but many- around San Diego. Seem to have a lot of hate toward anyone not as into their thing as they are. I ride road, MTB and fixed gear and I just like riding my bike(s)...


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

Le Duke said:


> Witch! Witch!!!
> 
> Watch out, that's heresy around these parts. People like Frikka and Gary the No-Trash Cougar will form a mob and burn you at the stake for that sort of talk.


 I would never burn a perfectly good roadie! I'd tan the hide and sew up a nice pair of baggies.The bones would be good to make some whimsical furniture for my sun deck.


----------



## Mai (Feb 4, 2006)

Evil Patrick said:


> It's not always "hate".
> 
> Sometimes it's sympathy:


Man, there are sooooooo many things just plain wrong with that picture!


----------



## .Sigurd. (Sep 3, 2009)

Le Duke said:


> You live in CA, yes?
> 
> Directly from your CA state vehicle code, as kindly provided by Mr. Salach:
> 
> ...


Excuse the interruption but you need some education.

CA, like many states has adopted the language of the Universal Vehicle Code and bikes do not have an absolute right to the entire lane, as you have suggested.

-----------------------------

Duty of Bicycle Operator: Operation On Roadway. VC 21202

a) Any person operating a bicycle upon a roadway at a speed less than the normal speed of traffic moving in the same direction at such time shall ride as close as practicable to the right-hand curb or edge of the roadway except under any of the following situations:

1. When overtaking and passing another bicycle or motor vehicle proceeding in the same direction.
2. When preparing for a left turn at an intersection or into a private road or driveway.
3. When reasonably necessary to avoid conditions (including, but not limited to, fixed or moving objects, vehicles, bicycles, pedestrians, animals, surface hazards, or substandard width lanes) that make it unsafe to continue along the right-hand curb or edge. For purposes of this section, a "substandard width lane" is a lane that is too narrow for a bicycle and a vehicle to travel safely side by side within the lane.
__________________________________________________

Guess what? Oregon has the same Vehicle Code requirements for bicycles.

Yes, in your state it is illegal to use the whole lane if you are traveling less than the normal speed of traffic.

"Finally, a person on a bike, whether it be a road bike, MTB, or fully faired recumbent tricycle, is entitled to use the entire lane. Legally." is incorrect in your state.

-----------------------------------------

814.430: Improper use of lanes; exceptions; penalty.

(1) A person commits the offense of improper use of lanes by a bicycle if the person is operating a bicycle on a roadway at less than the normal speed of traffic using the roadway at that time and place under the existing conditions and the person does not
ride as close as practicable to the right curb or edge of the roadway.

(2) A person is not in violation of the offense under this section if the person is not operating a bicycle as close as practicable to the right curb or edge of the roadway under any of the following circumstances:

(a) When overtaking and passing another bicycle or vehicle that is proceeding in the same direction.
(b) When preparing to execute a left turn.
(c) When reasonably necessary to avoid hazardous conditions including, but not limited to, fixed or moving objects, parked or moving vehicles, bicycles, pedestrians, animals, surface hazards or other conditions that make continued operation along the right curb or edge unsafe or to avoid unsafe operation in a lane on the roadway that is too narrow for a bicycle and vehicle to travel safely side by side. Nothing in this paragraph excuses the operator of a bicycle from the requirements under ORS 811.425 or from the penalties for failure to comply with those requirements.
(d) When operating within a city as near as practicable to the left curb or edge of a roadway that is designated to allow traffic to move in only one direction along the roadway. A bicycle that is operated under this paragraph is subject to the same requirements and exceptions when operating along the left curb or edge as are applicable when a bicycle is operating along the right curb or edge of the roadway.
(e) When operating a bicycle alongside not more than one other bicycle as long as the bicycles are both being operated within a single lane and in a manner that does not impede the normal and reasonable movement of traffic.
(f) When operating on a bicycle lane or bicycle path.

(3) The offense described in this section, improper use of lanes by a bicycle, is a Class D traffic violation. [1983 c.338 §701; 1985 c.16 §339

---------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Agent-Boltron (Jul 3, 2009)

Now Personally i am a casual mountain biker and a rather casual roadbiker. I dont really have a problem with either group. I enjoy laughing at the groups of 60 year old men in spandex on 5000 dollar bikes, but i have no problem with them at all. What i do have a problem with is all these damn hipsters riding around on their fixies, and playing fixie polo. This is a serious problem!!! Before you know it people are going to start taking Good frames and making fixies out of them!!! THIS CANNOT GO ON ANY LONGER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

willtsmith_nwi said:


> Buddy, try riding on some shoulders that are strewn with glass, sharp gravel and ... whatever. I do both and I will use any shoulder I deem safe. If not, I'm on the side of the road with at least 3 feet on my right. If I'm at an intersection, I'm smack in the middle for my own safety.


Buddy, try using some appropriate tires.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Jayem said:


> Buddy, try using some appropriate tires.


Even with Gatorskins the glass will go right through em. Think about it this way, bikes have been on public roads since before cars... but motorists.. and it would seem mountain bikers still hate cyclists on 'their' roads.

Only thing worse it would seem is being a pedestrian (or a .. gasp.. runner, can't tell you how tired I am of being swerved AT by cars)


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

dysfunction said:


> Even with Gatorskins the glass will go right through em. Think about it this way, bikes have been on public roads since before cars... but motorists.. and it would seem mountain bikers still hate cyclists on 'their' roads.
> 
> Only thing worse it would seem is being a pedestrian (or a .. gasp.. runner, can't tell you how tired I am of being swerved AT by cars)


I ride over glass all the time on my bike and have no problems. I'm not out there looking for glass, but there are a few places on the trails that are strewn with glass, and I can ride over it just fine.

Of course I know that they make real skinny lightweight road-racing tires, but those are probably not appropriate to be riding most of the time on the road (unless you are racing). Heck, mtb is the same way, I could have put on some super-light 29er XC tires for the race I did a while back, and those tires most definitely would not be sutable for my all-around riding.

On the other hand, they also make road bike tires that are far more appropriate for riding on shoulders and the kind of stuff that might be realistically encountered. I know because we sold em at the shop I worked at.

It's one thing to have no shoulder, but if there's some pebbles and debris, then you need to man up and get the correct tires for where you're riding.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

.Sigurd. said:


> Excuse the interruption but you need some education.
> 
> CA, like many states has adopted the language of the Universal Vehicle Code and bikes do not have an absolute right to the entire lane, as you have suggested.


Yep. You're right.

And, it's my fault for not breaking my statements in two parts, instead of being overly general:

a) I have the right to the entire lane in specific situations.
b) I have the right to be on the road, regardless of the availability of a shoulder.

Of course, I would never ride in the center of a lane in a 45mph zone, unless I was going 45mph (not unreasonable at all around here, though). I don't have a death wish. And, if I'm riding solo, you bet I'm painting that white line, when practical. Too many soccer moms on cell phones, too many Bubbas in pick up trucks, too many angry executives in BMWs.

I didn't mention this previously, but others have whinged quite a bit about this:

c) I have the right to ride next to someone, two abreast.

Generally speaking, this shouldn't cause a problem if you're a reasonably skilled and perceptive individual, or group of individuals. And, yes, I realize that there are plenty of idiots who ride 3+ abreast. Our Thursday night MTB group ride does it all the time, particularly on the way home. Makes me cringe.


----------

